# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  السمكة التي من الصعب رؤيتها...سبحان الله..!!

## mohamed73

*بسم الله الرحمــن الرحــيم*     * ليبتوسيفالوس Leptocephalus و  التي  تعني الرئس الصغير و هي فصيلة رئيسية لأنواع اليرقات البحرية المتميزة*   * من خلال الجسم الطويل و الرقيق ذو الرئس الصغير و الميزة الأكثر أهمية هي أنها شفافة بنسبة تفوق ال99%*   * و يتبع هذا النوع من اليرقات لفصيلة تدعى EELS و تعني  سمكة  الإنقليس أو ثعبان البحر و هي تعيش في  أعماق  مياه المحيطات ،*   * يبلغ طولها ما بين 60-300 ملم، و لكونها شفافة لدرجة أنه يصعب مشاهدتها فإننا محظوظين لكوننا نشاهدها الأن.*        **      ** 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * ســـبحــآان الله* * تحـــيآاتـــي*

----------


## narosse27

*ســـبحــآان الله * *ســـبحــآان الله*

----------


## EZEL

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي محمد على الصورة المميزة ..سبحان الله انه على كل شيئ قدير

----------


## hassan riach

سبحان الله

----------


## khaledrepa

ولله فى خلقه شؤون 
سبحان الله العظيم 
شكرا اخى محمد

----------

